# Air Admittance Valve



## gatorfan (Mar 27, 2011)

Am I correct in reading the 2007 Florida Building Code (specifically section P3114) that air admittance valves (AAVs) are permitted to replace any external vent?  What are people's thoughts on these devices?  Seems like there are some people that really distrust them.  Then again, there are lots of PEX haters, and I'm totally sold on it.

I'm about to add a laundry room far enough away from the existing vent system to require its own roof vent, and it's pretty appealing to me to avoid a roof penetration (a major headache source for me in the past).

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## joecaption (Mar 27, 2011)

Far better to just add a roof vent. A washing machine dumps a lot of water fast and needs a lot of incoming air.
The only times I've seen a roof vent leak is if someone lets a roof go way behond the time it should have been replaced and the old rubber seals have dryed out or someone reroofs and does not spend the extra $7.00 to replace the old vent boots.


----------



## gatorfan (Mar 27, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Far better to just add a roof vent. A washing machine dumps a lot of water fast and needs a lot of incoming air.
> The only times I've seen a roof vent leak is if someone lets a roof go way behond the time it should have been replaced and the old rubber seals have dryed out or someone reroofs and does not spend the extra $7.00 to replace the old vent boots.



Makes sense.  Pretty much all of our roof vents leak, but that should be fixed as part of this reno.  We've had our house for 1.5 years, and every time I do any investigation I'm shocked at the shortcuts previous owners took.  Part of the problem is that it was a rental for years, and the owner was milking it.  You should see the supply plumbing patchwork in the crawlspace....

Matt


----------

